# Sage Bambino Plus non-pressurised baskets



## urbany

I have read somewhere it's possible to purchase non-pressurised baskets for the bambino plus but haven't found any online.

Does anyone have a link? Or many there are some generic ones that fit.

Thanks in advance


----------



## alpha232

urbany said:


> I have read somewhere it's possible to purchase non-pressurised baskets for the bambino plus but haven't found any online.
> 
> Does anyone have a link? Or many there are some generic ones that fit.
> 
> Thanks in advance


I used this one direct from Sage https://www.sageappliances.com/uk/en/parts-accessories/parts/sp0020031.html


----------



## urbany

Thanks, I don't have the machine, but I read that the ones available didn't work. Glad to know the official ones work, thanks you very much!


----------



## Komatoes

alpha232 said:


> I used this one direct from Sage https://www.sageappliances.com/uk/en/parts-accessories/parts/sp0020031.html


@alpha232 do they work OK with the Bambino Plus. I was thinking of getting one and may want to experiment later







Thanks.


----------



## Komatoes

Has Anyone tried jamming one of these in or similar cheap Chinese knock off?


----------



## kennyboy993

Urbany and Komatoes - how are you getting on with the unpressurised basket on the Bambino.... working well?


----------



## authuser

alpha232 said:


> direct from Sage


 after months of testing, are you satisfied with the original unpressed sage basket? working well?


----------



## ajohn

People can use the pressurised baskets along with a grinder if they want. As always with coffee what ever is done can change taste and that can be good or bad.

I did it on a barista express just out of curiosity. An empty pressurised basket will provide back pressure and restrict flow - that's the idea. Add coffee and that restricts the flow more. Grind finer and the flow will become more restricted so they can still be tuned. It didn't do anything bad to the bean I tried it with but weakened the taste unless shot time was extended. That is likely to change taste just like altering the grinder does. Only way to find out good or bad is to try it.

In some ways the Bambino is similar to their other small basket machines. Preheating the portafilter made a big difference on my BE. I did it by fitting an empty pressurised basket and running a part shot through it. Then fitted the basket I intended to use getting the hot one out with a basket extraction tool off amazon. If some one is using a pressurised basket all they need do is dry it and add the grounds. It takes a lot more water to get the portafilter as hot any other way. It should be too hot to touch.

 It seems the cheap tatty portafilter that comes with the machine is just like all of the others made of stainless so complaints should be about a styling change if this is correct. It may have plastic in it to help prevent the portafilter from taking heat out of the shot.

If more comes out of one spout than the other the machine may not be level. Also uneven flow through the coffee grinds.

No the chinese knock of wont fit as it's the wrong size.

Neither of the Sage machines I have tells me when to back flush often enough. Some people on here advocate weekly.

When people have problems and an engineer calls descaling monthly is usually mentioned on all Sage machines. Probably a good idea on thermothingy machines. Some manuals also indirectly suggest the use of bottled water if people live in a harder water area.

John

-


----------

